# Heated cab and plow on Kubota L3400



## clarky66

I bought a Kubota L3400 this past summer. I am looking to put either an all weather cab or a standard cab with heat on it. I am also looking to put either a pusher on the front or a plow. I know this isn't the ideal tractor for snow plowing, but I'm looking to take on more accounts next year so I'm trying to utilize the equipment that I already have. Just wondering if anyone has a pics of this tractor or a similar setup.


----------



## Dstosh

Ive got a L2800. Eventually I am going to put a curtis soft sided cab on it. Cab is about 3k and the heater runs about 400 bucks. I have run other machines with soft sided cabs and I dont really see the reason to spend big bucks for a hard sided cab or a factory cab. Check out a curtis, well worth the money


----------



## snow game

just puy a Curtis soft side on my new Deere 2320 cab and heat are great!


----------



## RAZOR

Dstosh;707701 said:


> Ive got a L2800. Eventually I am going to put a curtis soft sided cab on it. Cab is about 3k and the heater runs about 400 bucks. I have run other machines with soft sided cabs and I dont really see the reason to spend big bucks for a hard sided cab or a factory cab. Check out a curtis, well worth the money


I think if you are only going to spend a small amount of time in the cab then a soft sided cab will do. I think that you will find it well worth the money for a factory cab if you have to spend many hours in the cab. I find the factory cabs to be quieter and have better heating systems. The heater and defrosting is important when you are trying to keep the windows clear. A/C is also a big plus to help reduce window fogging.


----------



## cjm8232

And if you want to be a total nut, we will paint them Kubota Factory Orange too!


----------



## lawn king

Having owned curtis and factory cabs, there is nothing like factory!


----------



## nosnownogo

*tractor cabs jd2320*

Yes factory cabs are the way to go but when they are not available you don't have much of a choice .Boxer cabs are very nice . These are photo's of a curtiss cab with heat and a shop fabricated rear extension one piece window


----------



## snow game

nosnowogo: I just bought a 2320 with the curtis cab set up to do 4000lf of walks and love it. Mine is set up with the plow on the front and spreader on the back, Its been pushing since I bought it. Yours looks great, I like the rear view mirrors!


----------



## nosnownogo

*mirrors*

thanks snowgame Yea got another one in the cab also . Handy to watch the traffic 
comming up on your rear and get out of the way safely.


----------



## lawn king

Curtis cabs are high quality. I had a softside with 15000 btu heater and front worklights installed on my 1st kubota (B7500 21 HP). It was great for snow work.


----------



## charlesaf3

Laurin cabs are very nice by accounts, but also very pricey - make curtis look cheap.


----------



## sven1277

The heater works so well in the curtis cab that we usually need to crack the front window to keep temps down. Curtis softside is a good cab. The plastic front window closures have broken several times. My preference would be a factory cab, however.


----------



## clarky66

*kubota tractor cab*

I've decided that I would be better off trading up to a bigger tractor with a factory cab.I tried out an L4740, really liked the power and the comfort of the cab.Trying to find the best deal going right now.


----------



## charlesaf3

*deal*

Was looking at the 4740 before I got the M59 - nice tractor.

Bought mine from neil messick in PA, got a great deal. Not sure how New York dealers are, but New England are awful on price


----------



## clarky66

What part of PA and how far from central NY? I looked at the L4740 where I bought my L3400.They are offering me what I paid for mine 8 months ago in trade, but they have been taken over by someone else since then and their prices have gone up quite a bit. Who has has the best deals on new kubotas in this area?


----------



## charlesaf3

Amish area. But they sell up through NH. Much to the annoyance of the local dealers. But I saved almost 10k by buying down there.

I think there's a good dealer in upstate NY, but don't know the name. Look around tractorbynet if you don't already frequent there.


----------



## lawn king

clarky66;750372 said:


> I've decided that I would be better off trading up to a bigger tractor with a factory cab.I tried out an L4740, really liked the power and the comfort of the cab.Trying to find the best deal going right now.


The grand l 40 series factory cabs are the cats a$$, and the hst+ tranny is a dream to operate!


----------



## Bulldozer

clarky66;750372 said:


> I've decided that I would be better off trading up to a bigger tractor with a factory cab.I tried out an L4740, really liked the power and the comfort of the cab.Trying to find the best deal going right now.


Try

Salem Farm Supply, Inc.
5109 State Route 22
Salem , NY 12865
Phone: (800) 999-3276

They were better than any in NH.


----------



## Supersnow

*M59*



charlesaf3;750406 said:


> Was looking at the 4740 before I got the M59 - nice tractor.
> 
> Bought mine from neil messick in PA, got a great deal. Not sure how New York dealers are, but New England are awful on price


what kind of price range did you get your M59 for and what equip did you get on it, I am shopping for one also but the no factory cab thing is keeping me from jumping too soon.

supersnow


----------



## charlesaf3

low 40s with the minimum, then I filled it up with toys.

Lack of cab isn't ideal, no doubt. Works for me, could see it being a problem for others.


----------



## Ropinghorns

I put soft cab enclosures on my Bobcats, but would advise not to get married to a tractor that had no cab. I purchased a New 60hp Cat diesel, 4x4 *TYM* with a cab ,heat and air, loader, 3 remotes for $28000.oo. I put a 9ft. angle blade on the rear [3pt] with a hydrolic top link that turned around backwards is one nice mover for snow or slush ice in reverse. The soft cabs have to be hauled in reverse so the Bobcat door does not fly open, but they cost $300.oo and no heater . The TYM heater will knock you out down on the lowest setting. It does defrost well too, but you have to open a window cause it get's too hot. Radio is nice to keep you awake also. But I am in Oklahoma, and do not get to use the snow removal part very much, so what do I know? www.lantermantractor.com


----------

